
Handling Negative Emotions with Brain Training - ZaneClaes
http://skillcookbook.com/regulate-negative-emotions/
======
nefitty
Interesting. I find the main point of concentration meditation to be to
disregard non-relevant stimuli (ie not my breath) and continually bring back
attention to the predetermined focus point. This could be building the
strength of the executive function in the meditator's brain. There is already
an obvious benefit to a regular meditation practice, as evidence by the
growing amounts of research into its effects.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Yeah! There's strong evidence to support gray matter increase in the
prefrontal cortex, which would also support executive function improvement.

